# Living costs



## padavio72

Hi all, its great to read about people who are going through or have been through the same emotions as my family are going through at the moment. We are due to fly out to NZ in January and have suddenly started to feel really worried.
Is anyone able to tell us how easy it is to LIVE on an average wage as a maintenance fitter in NZ. We don't expect to live a life of luxury, just be able to pay the bills, raise our two children (12 and 9) and go out occasionally.
I read on another forum that unless you earn a large wage you will barely have enough to survive on.


----------



## topcat83

padavio72 said:


> Hi all, its great to read about people who are going through or have been through the same emotions as my family are going through at the moment. We are due to fly out to NZ in January and have suddenly started to feel really worried.
> Is anyone able to tell us how easy it is to LIVE on an average wage as a maintenance fitter in NZ. We don't expect to live a life of luxury, just be able to pay the bills, raise our two children (12 and 9) and go out occasionally.
> I read on another forum that unless you earn a large wage you will barely have enough to survive on.


I'm not sure how much an 'average' maintenance fitter's wage is, but I'd say that generally I haven't seen a large proportion of people on the absolute poverty line here. 

That's not to say that there aren't poor people - of course there are. Bust most seem to have what I'd consider an average standard of living compared to what I saw in the UK. And most of my friends have a similar standard to the one that they left.

I'd say that there may be more with money difficulties outside of the main towns too - for example, we know Taumarunui reasonably well, and I wouldn't call that a well off town. It is also losing population, which doesn't help - but then that's very similar to some towns in the North of England.

But in Auckland - it's a typical city with a range of suburbs from the very rich (e.g. Remuera) to the much poorer (e.g. those in South Auckland).

I suggest that you spend your time when you get here investigating areas, and deciding which suburbs are in your price range while giving you the kind of life you want. 

One thing to bear in mind - if you do have some savings from equity in a UK house, you'll have a head start. But don't do what some of my friends did and get carried away with the cheaper house prices then taking out a mortgage that was more in line with the UK salary they left behind. Mortgage rates are more than the UK, and salaries are around 2/3. But the cost of living is less too (unless you get a huge mortgage!) so it evens out.


----------



## Pepperpot

padavio72 said:


> Hi all, its great to read about people who are going through or have been through the same emotions as my family are going through at the moment. We are due to fly out to NZ in January and have suddenly started to feel really worried.
> Is anyone able to tell us how easy it is to LIVE on an average wage as a maintenance fitter in NZ. We don't expect to live a life of luxury, just be able to pay the bills, raise our two children (12 and 9) and go out occasionally.
> I read on another forum that unless you earn a large wage you will barely have enough to survive on.


We are finding the same with our research, which is scaring us a bit. I am an engineer and my salary may not cover our expenses, according to cost of living calculations.


----------



## martyjer

I am in Christchurch, earning a pretty good wage for here, typical wages are poor, but I am able to afford rent, and pay off a loan which I have in Ireland, I try to save around 300NZ$ a week, unfortunately it leaves me with little else to enjoy my wages on after that. It is a cheap country to live in, but the fact that the salaries are so low is a factor to be taken into account for anyone coming over here.


----------



## Exzim

*Moving to NZ Y/N?*



padavio72 said:


> Hi all, its great to read about people who are going through or have been through the same emotions as my family are going through at the moment. We are due to fly out to NZ in January and have suddenly started to feel really worried.
> Is anyone able to tell us how easy it is to LIVE on an average wage as a maintenance fitter in NZ. We don't expect to live a life of luxury, just be able to pay the bills, raise our two children (12 and 9) and go out occasionally.
> I read on another forum that unless you earn a large wage you will barely have enough to survive on.


By international standards, NZ is not a cheap place to live. The economy is a fraction of the size of the UK so, if the size of one's take home pay is the primary objective, then NZ is probably not the best place to move to. Now, when it comes to lifestyle, beauty & the Kiwi folk themselves - personally I do not think one could find a more magnificent place


----------



## sensiblebear

No way is the cost of living here cheap!

We are living on one wage while the other looks after the house/kids etc. 

That wage is $72,150 NZD. It don't go very far I can tell you!

Admittedly we rent a big house $1400/month, plus electricity $250/month, supermarket must be at least $800/month, phone and broadband $100/month/old car is prob about $300/month

We have a 12 year old car and camping holidays, no meals out, no newspapers/books/'lattes'/CD's/DVD's and we are real careful in the supermarket.

If we spent like we did in the UK ie. 2 cars/spanish holidays/trips to Norway/newspapers/CD's/DVD's/takeouts/buying good presents/new clothes/new stuff for the kids etc.......would run out of money in the first week of the month!

In conclusion, we do have a fantastic standard of living all things considered and there are no complaints, but there is not much left over and thats living 'carefully'.

Great place though, just do your maths. We also were fooled by national average wage around $50k.....Jeez! I would not want to manage on that. Statistics are skewed by a significant number of people here earning VERY low wages (and their health suffers tremendously as a result).

Find out how much you are likely to earn first would be my advice.
Sorry if this turned into a rant! Guess that I am fed up with folk saying how cheap it is here!!
Cheers
Ian

p.s. I earned about £30k as a builder in the UK and that seemed to go forever and we saved cash.


----------



## martyjer

Got to agree with Ian, when I said its cheap here, I mean the direct comparison in prices between here and Ireland is different, however wages are much lower here, so the cash doesnt go as far. For example auto oil (10W40 Castrol Magnetec) costs 45euro for 4L in Ireland, whereas here the very same brand and size costs around $40, which is approx 20euro. Thats just one example. 
I also found that I was never left short at the end of the month back home and always had spare cash in my account, whereas here its checking ever single time that a transaction is made that I can afford it, practically counting ever cent up in the supermarket to make sure we dont go over budget, saving up at the moment just to take a month off and travel the country, its a fantastic country, quality of life is great, weather is amazing, scenery is spectacular, so much to do and see. But make sure and take into account that minimum wage is NZ$12, approx 6euro p/h, and that it isnt going to be easy to find a job that pays good wages. Like I said previously I found a job with what I consider good wages for here and I still struggle and dont get to splash out. 
Dont let that dishearten you, I'm glad I came here, its taught me how to appreciate real wages and how to save for a rainy day, and how to survive with very little week by week, and above all else its the most beautiful and breath taking place I've ever been in.


----------



## sensiblebear

*all say aye!*

Spot on Martyjer, agree with you too.

Thats the confusing bit. Individually spot check items seem to be cheaper (than UK) but over all the cash seems to fly out! (cucumbers peaked here at close to £2/$5 though!)

So, after the rent and "pak 'n'not' save", there's not much left. Depends on what you consider essential doesn't it though? 

Beer, is still an essential isn't it? 

Gosh I hope so, be a bu88er to have to give that up as well.
DVD's I can live without, but a cold one in this weather........

Stay well,
Ian

p.s. agree also that it teaches you that you bought a lot of rubbish in your previous 'less real' life in the UK. Half the stuff you used to buy you didn't really need! 

I wrote about having it all a while back that seems to be relevent here. 
Thanks





martyjer said:


> Got to agree with Ian, when I said its cheap here, I mean the direct comparison in prices between here and Ireland is different, however wages are much lower here, so the cash doesnt go as far. For example auto oil (10W40 Castrol Magnetec) costs 45euro for 4L in Ireland, whereas here the very same brand and size costs around $40, which is approx 20euro. Thats just one example.
> I also found that I was never left short at the end of the month back home and always had spare cash in my account, whereas here its checking ever single time that a transaction is made that I can afford it, practically counting ever cent up in the supermarket to make sure we dont go over budget, saving up at the moment just to take a month off and travel the country, its a fantastic country, quality of life is great, weather is amazing, scenery is spectacular, so much to do and see. But make sure and take into account that minimum wage is NZ$12, approx 6euro p/h, and that it isnt going to be easy to find a job that pays good wages. Like I said previously I found a job with what I consider good wages for here and I still struggle and dont get to splash out.
> Dont let that dishearten you, I'm glad I came here, its taught me how to appreciate real wages and how to save for a rainy day, and how to survive with very little week by week, and above all else its the most beautiful and breath taking place I've ever been in.


----------



## American Guy

I'll provide a slightly different perspective.

My family and I (wife, 2 kids in school) seriously (seriously) looked into moving to NZ from the USA (Minnesota, to be exact) not too long ago. We are both professional types (both of us have doctorates). In looking at what we could earn, assuming we could gain employment, it was clear that we'd be taking a huge pay cut moving down under - like about 40% or more. That, however, wasn't the deal breaker - it was the expenses of living in NZ. I cannot speak to the UK, but housing in NZ is ridiculous-expensive and of poor quality overall. I was shocked. Here, $150,000 US (about $205,000 NZD) would buy a newer home, about 2500 sq. ft., air conditioned, etc. Nothing even close in NZ. Food was much higher. Utilities were far more expensive. Transportation as well. Almost everything was 30-40% more expensive. Granted, nearly everything in NZ has to be imported, but still....it was sobering. Add to that the fact that Americans are not particularly welcome in NZ (probably different for Brits, etc.), and we were on the fence. The deal breaker was the education our children would receive - we have kids on the "extremes" - one very advanced and one with a lot of needs. Neither would flourish under the NZ system. So, we didn't go.


----------



## ClemClan

sensiblebear said:


> No way is the cost of living here cheap!
> 
> We are living on one wage while the other looks after the house/kids etc.
> 
> That wage is $72,150 NZD. It don't go very far I can tell you!
> 
> Admittedly we rent a big house $1400/month, plus electricity $250/month, supermarket must be at least $800/month, phone and broadband $100/month/old car is prob about $300/month
> 
> We have a 12 year old car and camping holidays, no meals out, no newspapers/books/'lattes'/CD's/DVD's and we are real careful in the supermarket.
> 
> If we spent like we did in the UK ie. 2 cars/spanish holidays/trips to Norway/newspapers/CD's/DVD's/takeouts/buying good presents/new clothes/new stuff for the kids etc.......would run out of money in the first week of the month!
> 
> In conclusion, we do have a fantastic standard of living all things considered and there are no complaints, but there is not much left over and thats living 'carefully'.
> 
> Great place though, just do your maths. We also were fooled by national average wage around $50k.....Jeez! I would not want to manage on that. Statistics are skewed by a significant number of people here earning VERY low wages (and their health suffers tremendously as a result).
> 
> Find out how much you are likely to earn first would be my advice.
> Sorry if this turned into a rant! Guess that I am fed up with folk saying how cheap it is here!!
> Cheers
> Ian
> 
> p.s. I earned about £30k as a builder in the UK and that seemed to go forever and we saved cash.





Here ! Here ! I was scrolling down this page amazed that I had read - it's cheap to live in NZ ! and I don't understand how others have come to this conclusion. 

My husband works in the construction industry and earns considerably less than he did in the UK. And let's not get started on the food bills, electricity bills Etc ...I tend to shop around much more, I go to three different places for the weekly shop!

But were not unhappy and we like NZ, otherwise we wouldn't have come ...it's not all about money. But I do miss things such as 'Quality' - Quality clothes at a reasonable price!

If you move from the UK with some equity from your home to buy another here, it will keep your mortgage low and that's the best thing to do to enable the cost of living to be manageable. But as some one else has said - don't get carried away and end up struggling with a big mortgage - interest rates have dropped since we came over two years ago, but they are sure to rise again. 

I would never say to anyone not to move here because of high cost of living - it's a wonderful country, it depends on what you want out of life and at the end of the day where would you rather be?!?


----------



## Chrisinnz

*You're totally right*



American Guy said:


> I'll provide a slightly different perspective.
> 
> My family and I (wife, 2 kids in school) seriously (seriously) looked into moving to NZ from the USA (Minnesota, to be exact) not too long ago. We are both professional types (both of us have doctorates). In looking at what we could earn, assuming we could gain employment, it was clear that we'd be taking a huge pay cut moving down under - like about 40% or more. That, however, wasn't the deal breaker - it was the expenses of living in NZ. I cannot speak to the UK, but housing in NZ is ridiculous-expensive and of poor quality overall. I was shocked. Here, $150,000 US (about $205,000 NZD) would buy a newer home, about 2500 sq. ft., air conditioned, etc. Nothing even close in NZ. Food was much higher. Utilities were far more expensive. Transportation as well. Almost everything was 30-40% more expensive. Granted, nearly everything in NZ has to be imported, but still....it was sobering. Add to that the fact that Americans are not particularly welcome in NZ (probably different for Brits, etc.), and we were on the fence. The deal breaker was the education our children would receive - we have kids on the "extremes" - one very advanced and one with a lot of needs. Neither would flourish under the NZ system. So, we didn't go.


We're originally British but have lived in Australia, Canada, USA and now NZ. It's the most expensive we've ever lived in. Not only because the salaries are the lowest and the taxes the highest with little/no benefit for children or non-working spouses and no basic benefits at work such as long term sickness or life cover. We have been in all of the above countries in the past year and are shocked at the cost of living here. Prices at the supermarket, electricity, fuel, housing, etc, are far more expensive here than USA with little choice. In Australia, the pay is far higher, the taxes, etc, lower, the housing standard far better, choice better in everything, supermarket costs, etc, much cheaper. In UK, housing was harder to come by and more expensive, but bills far cheaper. The supermarkets were also cheaper. Canada is the closest for costs of living and taxes but the salaries are higher so you can do more. Also, the housing in these countries has proper heating/airconditioning as needed but it's HORRENDOUS here as the high amount of sickness shows. We are professionals and are used to being able to buy what we want (within reason) and go where we want (within reason). Here, we run out of money at the end of every week and are constantly thinking about how we're going to survive. This Christmas is not so good for our 3 children as we can't afford the presents they want as we could overseas. 

The education here seems to be better than Australia, but not up to US standards. We also have children at both ends of the spectrum. The youngest was getting fantastic help and support in the schools in USA, but not much here and apparently he's getting more than most because of my pushing. My eldest is a straight A student but, although he came first in maths and sciences exams in his entire high school year here, he did not get an award as he started half way through the year. We are fighting to get him into the higher group for these subjects as all places have been taken by kids in the system already, so this is discrimination as they've admitted he's the top. We're here because of the recession, but the moment it lifts we're off!

The people here seem to be pretty friendly but no-where near as good as USA. The people in Canada were pretty off, and in Australia they are very family oriented and it's very difficult to break in. We've made some great friends here, although most are imports, but that's OK. If anyone has a choice, putting everything into perspective (lifestyle, salaries, health systems, friends, etc) the best seems to be Australia by far. Guess that's why half of New Zealand lives there!


----------



## Newdawn55

Hi,
Noticed you live in Rolleston, we are moving to NZ in the New Year and were planning on Rolleston as our final detination. We did visit the Christchurch area and particularly liked the look of Rolleston, can you share your views on Rolleston?


----------



## Chrisinnz

*Rolleston*



Martin Tuhill said:


> Hi,
> Noticed you live in Rolleston, we are moving to NZ in the New Year and were planning on Rolleston as our final detination. We did visit the Christchurch area and particularly liked the look of Rolleston, can you share your views on Rolleston?


Hi Martin,

We've been in Rolleston since June and have just bought a block of land in the township as it suits us very well. We have made good friends here and the lifestyle is calm. We originally chose the area because we wanted a good high school for our eldest and Lincoln has a good reputation. It has turned out to be an excellent school so we wanted to stay somewhere in their catchment. We have two younger children as well and they like the local primary school. 

Rolleston is quiet and in the countryside but has the necessary shops in the township with the larger ones not far away this side of Christchurch. The housing is some of the better in the region as most of it is new and so is insulated and heated (you need to check for the latter and need at least one heat pump). If the Kiwis say it's toasty warm in winter, don't believe them. A heat pump is a necessity here and even then the bedrooms are freezing in winter. All in all, Rolleston has a good community and good lifestyle compared to a lot of places in and around Christchurch. We are pleased we chose it and they're building a pool here soon which will be good.

Hope this helps. If you want any more info please contact me. When/If you come here, please let me know and I'll give you more information about everything and give you the details of the Newcomers' Association which is great to get to know people from all over the world, mainly Brits and Kiwis.

Good luck.

Chris


----------



## Reddevil

Ive got to agree with sensiblebear on the cost of living in NZ,Were still living in the UK and its
a complete mess from start to Finnish living here, are bankers/Government leaders have all 
ripped us Brits off,The UK is on it's knees and my children's children will be picking up the dept bill in years to come if were continue to live in the UK,Hence the reason why we really are thinking about emigrating to NZ as soon as my wife finishes her degree in nursing,The UK has finished ....


----------



## juleswales

Hi all, before we moved here we spent a large part of our research on the cost of living by checking out the weekly circulars, specials and catalogues of the main stores which we compared with Tesco and Asda so that we could see what we were getting into. I have attached a few of these which may help and give you an up to date guide on today’s prices.

New World Supermarkets
Countdown - Shop Smarter | the supermarket brand for the future 
www.woolworths.co.nz
Our Specials - Raeward Fresh
Dick Smith - New Zealand
Online Shopping at The Warehouse. Buy Online!
Computers Electrical Furniture Bedding - Harvey Norman New Zealand
Welcome - Bond and Bond 
Noel Leeming - New Zealand's leading appliance, computer, gaming and whiteware store
Consumer NZ - independent product ratings & reviews
Another site that we came across that has lots of good info and calculators on utilities and finance Financial Calculators New Zealand | New Zealand Investment Calculators

Jules


----------



## topcat83

Great list, Jules.

Add this one to it too - Interest rates in New Zealand


----------



## Pepperpot

Chrisinnz said:


> We're originally British but have lived in Australia, Canada, USA and now NZ. It's the most expensive we've ever lived in. Not only because the salaries are the lowest and the taxes the highest with little/no benefit for children or non-working spouses and no basic benefits at work such as long term sickness or life cover. We have been in all of the above countries in the past year and are shocked at the cost of living here. Prices at the supermarket, electricity, fuel, housing, etc, are far more expensive here than USA with little choice. In Australia, the pay is far higher, the taxes, etc, lower, the housing standard far better, choice better in everything, supermarket costs, etc, much cheaper. In UK, housing was harder to come by and more expensive, but bills far cheaper. The supermarkets were also cheaper. Canada is the closest for costs of living and taxes but the salaries are higher so you can do more. Also, the housing in these countries has proper heating/airconditioning as needed but it's HORRENDOUS here as the high amount of sickness shows. We are professionals and are used to being able to buy what we want (within reason) and go where we want (within reason). Here, we run out of money at the end of every week and are constantly thinking about how we're going to survive. This Christmas is not so good for our 3 children as we can't afford the presents they want as we could overseas.
> 
> The education here seems to be better than Australia, but not up to US standards. We also have children at both ends of the spectrum. The youngest was getting fantastic help and support in the schools in USA, but not much here and apparently he's getting more than most because of my pushing. My eldest is a straight A student but, although he came first in maths and sciences exams in his entire high school year here, he did not get an award as he started half way through the year. We are fighting to get him into the higher group for these subjects as all places have been taken by kids in the system already, so this is discrimination as they've admitted he's the top. We're here because of the recession, but the moment it lifts we're off!
> 
> The people here seem to be pretty friendly but no-where near as good as USA. The people in Canada were pretty off, and in Australia they are very family oriented and it's very difficult to break in. We've made some great friends here, although most are imports, but that's OK. If anyone has a choice, putting everything into perspective (lifestyle, salaries, health systems, friends, etc) the best seems to be Australia by far. Guess that's why half of New Zealand lives there!


What if you had to choose between New Zealand or the U.K? That is the choice we are making at the moment and the U.K. is winning on cost of living and salary.


----------



## Chrisinnz

Pepperpot said:


> What if you had to choose between New Zealand or the U.K? That is the choice we are making at the moment and the U.K. is winning on cost of living and salary.


UK is definitely better for cost of living and salary. Also for choice and quality of products. However, if you're moving to get away from the crime and violence for your family, then somewhere like Christchurch is a good bed. It's pretty safe here compared to UK. The schooling is also good for the kids and you don't need to go privately. Auckland is more like UK.

It's easier to get into NZ than Australia because half of NZ already live in Oz and are still moving over in droves so leaving a vacuum of skills here. The salaries there are high, taxes much lower, cost of living cheaper, lifestyle better, little violence, etc. Many Brits are convinced there are too many bugs and it's too hot. Australia is a continent and it's like comparing Greece to Norway. There is a wide range of climates there. Certainly, if you're coming to NZ for good, consider getting your citizenship and then moving to Oz later if you don't like it here. There are options. 

Good luck.


----------



## Pepperpot

Chrisinnz said:


> UK is definitely better for cost of living and salary. Also for choice and quality of products. However, if you're moving to get away from the crime and violence for your family, then somewhere like Christchurch is a good bed. It's pretty safe here compared to UK. The schooling is also good for the kids and you don't need to go privately. Auckland is more like UK.
> 
> It's easier to get into NZ than Australia because half of NZ already live in Oz and are still moving over in droves so leaving a vacuum of skills here. The salaries there are high, taxes much lower, cost of living cheaper, lifestyle better, little violence, etc. Many Brits are convinced there are too many bugs and it's too hot. Australia is a continent and it's like comparing Greece to Norway. There is a wide range of climates there. Certainly, if you're coming to NZ for good, consider getting your citizenship and then moving to Oz later if you don't like it here. There are options.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks, My missus won't go near Oz, too scared of Spiders! I think we will struggle financially in NZ if salaries are lower and cost of living is the same as U.K.


----------



## Chrisinnz

*Spiders*



Pepperpot said:


> Thanks, My missus won't go near Oz, too scared of Spiders! I think we will struggle financially in NZ if salaries are lower and cost of living is the same as U.K.


If you move to Tasmania, Victoria and South Australia (Adelaide) there are no more spiders there than here. It's only in the tropics that there are more (Sydney, Brisbane, Darwin). Don't rule Australia out in the long term.


----------



## jodri

*USA or NZ*



American Guy said:


> I'll provide a slightly different perspective.
> 
> My family and I (wife, 2 kids in school) seriously (seriously) looked into moving to NZ from the USA (Minnesota, to be exact) not too long ago. We are both professional types (both of us have doctorates). In looking at what we could earn, assuming we could gain employment, it was clear that we'd be taking a huge pay cut moving down under - like about 40% or more. That, however, wasn't the deal breaker - it was the expenses of living in NZ. I cannot speak to the UK, but housing in NZ is ridiculous-expensive and of poor quality overall. I was shocked. Here, $150,000 US (about $205,000 NZD) would buy a newer home, about 2500 sq. ft., air conditioned, etc. Nothing even close in NZ. Food was much higher. Utilities were far more expensive. Transportation as well. Almost everything was 30-40% more expensive. Granted, nearly everything in NZ has to be imported, but still....it was sobering. Add to that the fact that Americans are not particularly welcome in NZ (probably different for Brits, etc.), and we were on the fence. The deal breaker was the education our children would receive - we have kids on the "extremes" - one very advanced and one with a lot of needs. Neither would flourish under the NZ system. So, we didn't go.


Thank you AmericanGuy , 

I found the same. I am a South african who gave up Australian permanent residence for the exact same reason. Aus has become veeeerrrry expensive , and USA is about half the price of anything in OZ. It seems that Oz and NZ has the same problem , high living costs and you earn less wages for all the Masters and PhD degrees.

regards,
jodri


----------



## Pepperpot

jodri said:


> Thank you AmericanGuy ,
> 
> I found the same. I am a South african who gave up Australian permanent residence for the exact same reason. Aus has become veeeerrrry expensive , and USA is about half the price of anything in OZ. It seems that Oz and NZ has the same problem , high living costs and you earn less wages for all the Masters and PhD degrees.
> 
> regards,
> jodri


Don't higher wages in Oz compensate for certain jobs such as certain skilled occupations? IT, civil engineering seem to pay better:confused2:


----------



## sdh080

It's like anywhere in the world, your living costs and therefore your standard of living are dependent on your individual circumstances and way of life.

We've looked into moving to Auckland in the next couple of years, I'm Scottish and my Fiancee is a Kiwi (Dunedin), we've done our research down to some exacting detail and find that personally we'd be almost as well off in Auckland compared to the UAE at the moment and much better off than we'd be in the UK.

Granted we've both got good jobs and career prospects, she's a teacher and I'm a Qualified Accountant, no kids just yet and we're both in our late 20s.

The problems that people have posted in relation to NZ are not just problems in NZ, many of them exist all over the world.

I assume we'd fit into the middle class category that Pic was talking about and Auckland will do us just fine.


----------



## natmat

I'd like to add my thoughts to this 'cost of living in NZ'... and take the liberty of extending it to the 'standard of life'. Having been here 3 months, I'm fairly new and my experiences are fresh, without being tainted or bitter.

Income v major outgoings between UK and NZ.
Salary/Mortgage
My UK salary was 50% more than NZ salary - that's converting dollars to pounds.
Sold house in UK (cleared mortgage, which was about 30% value of house), bought house here with no mortgage. So in real terms, my disposable income is the same; here it's less in absolute terms but no mortgage.

Household bills
At least $150 month on elec it seems. Don't know where it goes, summer here so heating (main drain on elec) should not be on all the time, but that's what I'm expecting it to be over the year
Phone/internet/TV combined will be about $200 pm
Health/life assurance about $120 for my wife and I combined.

Food
$500 at least. Don't each much but try to eat quality, which is not always easy to find here (why do many NZ foods have needless added 'gum'/e's/colour in them?)

House/Car Insurance
$100 pm - paying about $8-900 pa for house (building/contents) and $3-400 fully comp car.

Car
Bought 2003 Rav4 for $17k. Sold 2003 full-spec Audi A4 avant 1.9TDi in UK before coming for 7.5k. Petrol's what it costs... so we'll see what a year's usage brings.

So, on the whole, my outgoings are a little more than in UK, but not by much I don't think (yet... remember, only been here 3 months). Oh, but coffees are cheaper, but that only adds up to a few hundred quid saved over the year  From my experience so far, NZ people seem more accepting of their lot. There isn't the craving for 'products' or acting out the 'religious shopping' on weekends. However, I haven't met many, so maybe my neighbours are a unique. It's early days yet (plan on being here only a couple of years). I don't expect to go home wealthy, just to have recouped the costs I've incurred in relocating here. That I think is possible. 

People often state that 'quality of life' is better here; I really don't know what that means. Here in CHCH I can do (and do do) everything I did in the UK. All the sports I played in UK are catered for here. Restaurants are plentiful, so there are in the UK. Menus might be a cheaper in some, but not in all. There's great scenery here (people say). So there is in the UK - neither's better, they're just different. There is however fewer people around so maybe at your favorite place you'll only have to share it with a few others, rather than dozens/hundreds. Roads are quicker, still haven't encountered a traffic jam. However, they never really bothered me in the UK, I guess I'm just a calm, relaxed person. 

I don't think my life is better here than it was in the UK. I came to NZ to experience it - rather like being on a long holiday. I'll enjoy it whilst I'm here, miss it when I return. But return I shall because I just prefer the UK. As with anywhere, there are things I don't particularly like about the UK. However, as with anywhere, I have a choice: I can either attempt to change things, accept them, or work around them.


----------



## Pepperpot

I could not find work over there, I'm staying here in the U.K. I have met Kiwi's here who say the lifestyle over there looks nice to outsiders but reality is different.


----------



## natmat

You asked...


pic said:


> @natmat: 3 months is probably not enough, but you'll see the Kiwi money fixation in action when you buy something from another Kiwi over trademe. Are you sure you didn't spend more money for your NZ house than for one in the UK in a comparable location? There is religious shopping in Auckland, from what I've seen.


UK house was 400k, 4-bed new-build 2004 end-terrace with single garage and front/rear garden, in village location near suburbs of prosperous UK (Southern-ish) city.

NZ$600 here for detached 4-bed with small double garage within 5+km of centre of Christchurch. Low exchange rate at mo. Had I bought in 6-9 months ago then I'd have been looking at $700k houses.

So, houses quite comparable in size, area, 'plot'. UK village location was better, though better by 120k GBP? I probably say yes. But there aren't UK-style villages here, so it's not quite like-for-like. I don't feel that I've been ripped-off over the price I paid. I bought it as a house to live in, not for investment; I also paid what I could afford and what I thought it was worth to me.


----------



## sdh080

Pepperpot said:


> I could not find work over there, I'm staying here in the U.K. I have met Kiwi's here who say the lifestyle over there looks nice to outsiders but reality is different.


As I said, it's personal to each individual, just trying to answer the sweeping generalisations that some people are offering on here.


----------



## pic

sdh080 said:


> I assume we'd fit into the middle class category that Pic was talking about and Auckland will do us just fine.


Maybe something to consider, just because of the many people telling the same 'sweepingly exaggerated' story: Try not to commit to anything longer than a year, then reassess. Don't buy a house for one year, and keep roughly 10.000 NZ Dollar in your account as a reserve for the move back. And listen to wives, girlfriends and others with social antennas who are in touch with the day to day live through maintaining a household, communication jobs or other forms of more intense social interaction than through a regular desk job inside one company. In a surprising number of posts, the women are the first to dare to look behind the NZ prop wall and many tell of a - then - half a year to a year of work opening the eyes of their husbands to the facts. BTW, the comments I made (which the moderators were so kind to remove) included Auckland. Just a suggestion aimed at softening the inevitable hard wake-up you'll have in Auckland.


----------



## topcat83

pic said:


> Maybe something to consider, just because of the many people telling the same 'sweepingly exaggerated' story: Try not to commit to anything longer than a year, then reassess. Don't buy a house for one year, and keep roughly 10.000 NZ Dollar in your account as a reserve for the move back. And listen to wives, girlfriends and others with social antennas who are in touch with the day to day live through maintaining a household, communication jobs or other forms of more intense social interaction than through a regular desk job inside one company. In a surprising number of posts, the women are the first to dare to look behind the NZ prop wall and many tell of a - then - half a year to a year of work opening the eyes of their husbands to the facts. BTW, the comments I made (which the moderators were so kind to remove) included Auckland. Just a suggestion aimed at softening the inevitable hard wake-up you'll have in Auckland.


Good advice, Pic. thanks. I think it takes at least a year to know if it's the place for you. I'd also say, give it at least a year.

(PS Pics posts are still here - look at thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ne...rvations-about-some-downside-new-zealand.html )


----------



## sdh080

pic said:


> Maybe something to consider, just because of the many people telling the same 'sweepingly exaggerated' story: Try not to commit to anything longer than a year, then reassess. Don't buy a house for one year, and keep roughly 10.000 NZ Dollar in your account as a reserve for the move back. And listen to wives, girlfriends and others with social antennas who are in touch with the day to day live through maintaining a household, communication jobs or other forms of more intense social interaction than through a regular desk job inside one company. In a surprising number of posts, the women are the first to dare to look behind the NZ prop wall and many tell of a - then - half a year to a year of work opening the eyes of their husbands to the facts. BTW, the comments I made (which the moderators were so kind to remove) included Auckland. Just a suggestion aimed at softening the inevitable hard wake-up you'll have in Auckland.


We're going to be doing both these things, we'll rent for the first year and will have savings prior to going to Auckland and will be able to save more in the first year.

I think we've covered most eventualities in our planning.


----------



## Tiffany83

Chrisinnz said:


> We're originally British but have lived in Australia, Canada, USA and now NZ. It's the most expensive we've ever lived in. Not only because the salaries are the lowest and the taxes the highest with little/no benefit for children or non-working spouses and no basic benefits at work such as long term sickness or life cover. We have been in all of the above countries in the past year and are shocked at the cost of living here. Prices at the supermarket, electricity, fuel, housing, etc, are far more expensive here than USA with little choice. In Australia, the pay is far higher, the taxes, etc, lower, the housing standard far better, choice better in everything, supermarket costs, etc, much cheaper. In UK, housing was harder to come by and more expensive, but bills far cheaper. The supermarkets were also cheaper. Canada is the closest for costs of living and taxes but the salaries are higher so you can do more. Also, the housing in these countries has proper heating/airconditioning as needed but it's HORRENDOUS here as the high amount of sickness shows. We are professionals and are used to being able to buy what we want (within reason) and go where we want (within reason). Here, we run out of money at the end of every week and are constantly thinking about how we're going to survive. This Christmas is not so good for our 3 children as we can't afford the presents they want as we could overseas.
> 
> The education here seems to be better than Australia, but not up to US standards. We also have children at both ends of the spectrum. The youngest was getting fantastic help and support in the schools in USA, but not much here and apparently he's getting more than most because of my pushing. My eldest is a straight A student but, although he came first in maths and sciences exams in his entire high school year here, he did not get an award as he started half way through the year. We are fighting to get him into the higher group for these subjects as all places have been taken by kids in the system already, so this is discrimination as they've admitted he's the top. We're here because of the recession, but the moment it lifts we're off!
> 
> The people here seem to be pretty friendly but no-where near as good as USA. The people in Canada were pretty off, and in Australia they are very family oriented and it's very difficult to break in. We've made some great friends here, although most are imports, but that's OK. If anyone has a choice, putting everything into perspective (lifestyle, salaries, health systems, friends, etc) the best seems to be Australia by far. Guess that's why half of New Zealand lives there!


I'm curious how you find Australia compared to New Zealand? Both are places I've considered. My biggest reason for choosing NZ over Australia is the climate (I'm not one for very, very hot weather - say much above 30 degrees C) and I've heard the animals/bugs in Australia are much more predominant. 

Perhaps that is a misconception on my part though...

Any thoughts you have on the pros/cons of those two places would be appreciated.


----------



## anski

Hi, I am an Australia (Sydney) but lived for the last 8 years in Auckland NZ. Moved to Cyprus in September & have to say it is way cheaper than either Au or NZ.

Red capsicums in New World Eastridge (I lived in Mission Bay) were $14,95 kg here they are Equiv of $3 kg just 1 example. Nearly all veg & fruit same or much cheaper. Pork very much cheaper & chicken, beef & NZ lamb all cheaper than NZ. Also GST is charged on everything in NZ even your groceries 12.5% & talk of raising it to 15%.

Had private health insurance $500 for married couple retirement age & goes up every year.
Power bill we had combined electric/ gas with Mercury for 3 bedroom house cooking & hot water & central heating all gas. Total costs for power a year $2,600
Eating out is expensive, clothing cheaper.
For us if we continued living there in retirement would have meant topping up our pensions with savings in order to live very modest lifestyle & we lived in our own home mortgage free.
Here we have money left over each month.
NZ is pretty but so are lots of other places in the world & we have made more friends here in 5 months than we did in 8 years in NZ. Travel from Au or NZ is expensive also. Think carefully before you make the move.


----------



## expatforum - rules

This is a test - please ignore it


----------



## Rundle

anski said:


> Hi, I am an Australia (Sydney) but lived for the last 8 years in Auckland NZ. Moved to Cyprus in September & have to say it is way cheaper than either Au or NZ.
> 
> Red capsicums in New World Eastridge (I lived in Mission Bay) were $14,95 kg here they are Equiv of $3 kg just 1 example. Nearly all veg & fruit same or much cheaper. Pork very much cheaper & chicken, beef & NZ lamb all cheaper than NZ. Also GST is charged on everything in NZ even your groceries 12.5% & talk of raising it to 15%.
> 
> Had private health insurance $500 for married couple retirement age & goes up every year.
> Power bill we had combined electric/ gas with Mercury for 3 bedroom house cooking & hot water & central heating all gas. Total costs for power a year $2,600
> Eating out is expensive, clothing cheaper.
> For us if we continued living there in retirement would have meant topping up our pensions with savings in order to live very modest lifestyle & we lived in our own home mortgage free.
> Here we have money left over each month.
> NZ is pretty but so are lots of other places in the world & we have made more friends here in 5 months than we did in 8 years in NZ. Travel from Au or NZ is expensive also. Think carefully before you make the move.


Good advice, both countries are expensive, both have scenery and you need to be earning a good salary in either of them. On balance I'd say the earning years are better in Australia than in NZ. As for retiring I'd say that Europe is still the best bet.


----------



## Rundle

padavio72 said:


> Hi all, its great to read about people who are going through or have been through the same emotions as my family are going through at the moment. We are due to fly out to NZ in January and have suddenly started to feel really worried.
> Is anyone able to tell us how easy it is to LIVE on an average wage as a maintenance fitter in NZ. We don't expect to live a life of luxury, just be able to pay the bills, raise our two children (12 and 9) and go out occasionally.
> I read on another forum that unless you earn a large wage you will barely have enough to survive on.


How's it working out for you, you settled in Hawkes Bay didn't you, are you finding it easier than you expected?

Any tips for those about to make the move?


----------



## Braulio

My employer will pay me $55,000 for working in New Zealand. This is less than I am earning now but they tell me it is good money because it is much cheaper there. Is this true? will $55,000 be enough?


----------



## topcat83

Braulio said:


> My employer will pay me $55,000 for working in New Zealand. This is less than I am earning now but they tell me it is good money because it is much cheaper there. Is this true? will $55,000 be enough?


Braulio

We do earn less than in Europe, but I have found that there are other benefits.
But for you, looking at your other posts you are already nervous about moving over here.

I fear that coming over with a negative attitude in the first place won't help you. Your employer can't force you to emigrate here, and in fact NZ Immigration wouldn't be happy giving a visa to someone who is unlikely to make a go of it.

I'd be asking your employer to re-think, as it is obviously not in their interest to have an employee who is likely to be unhappy.


----------



## Chrisinnz

Braulio said:


> My employer will pay me $55,000 for working in New Zealand. This is less than I am earning now but they tell me it is good money because it is much cheaper there. Is this true? will $55,000 be enough?


Braulio,

In Auckland, $55,000 will not give you the standard of living you are use to in Germany. If you're coming with a family, forget it. If you're alone, you'll get through.

As for them telling you it's cheaper here, you should know a couple of things first. Taxes are a lot higher so you bring in a lot less for your money. 

A friend of mine used to live in Japan. She went back a few weeks ago. They found that JAPAN IS CHEAPER THAN NEW ZEALAND to live. I think that this says it all.

Good luck.


----------



## sdh080

anski said:


> Hi, I am an Australia (Sydney) but lived for the last 8 years in Auckland NZ. Moved to Cyprus in September & have to say it is way cheaper than either Au or NZ.
> 
> Red capsicums in New World Eastridge (I lived in Mission Bay) were $14,95 kg here they are Equiv of $3 kg just 1 example. Nearly all veg & fruit same or much cheaper. Pork very much cheaper & chicken, beef & NZ lamb all cheaper than NZ. Also GST is charged on everything in NZ even your groceries 12.5% & talk of raising it to 15%.
> 
> Had private health insurance $500 for married couple retirement age & goes up every year.
> Power bill we had combined electric/ gas with Mercury for 3 bedroom house cooking & hot water & central heating all gas. Total costs for power a year $2,600
> Eating out is expensive, clothing cheaper.
> For us if we continued living there in retirement would have meant topping up our pensions with savings in order to live very modest lifestyle & we lived in our own home mortgage free.
> Here we have money left over each month.
> NZ is pretty but so are lots of other places in the world & we have made more friends here in 5 months than we did in 8 years in NZ. Travel from Au or NZ is expensive also. Think carefully before you make the move.


Comparing Australia and NZ to Cyprus is hardly comparing like for like though is it?

Cyprus is pretty much set up for holidaymakers and retirees.


----------



## Braulio

Chrisinnz said:


> Braulio,
> 
> In Auckland, $55,000 will not give you the standard of living you are use to in Germany. If you're coming with a family, forget it. If you're alone, you'll get through.
> 
> As for them telling you it's cheaper here, you should know a couple of things first. Taxes are a lot higher so you bring in a lot less for your money.
> 
> A friend of mine used to live in Japan. She went back a few weeks ago. They found that JAPAN IS CHEAPER THAN NEW ZEALAND to live. I think that this says it all.
> 
> Good luck.


Thank you for your reply. I am coming with a family - my husband who looks after our two young children doesn't work but he will need to if we are to survive in New Zealand.

It is cheaper to live in Japan? I do believe you! 

I have to work in New Zealand for two years.


----------



## anski

Braulio said:


> Thank you for your reply. I am coming with a family - my husband who looks after our two young children doesn't work but he will need to if we are to survive in New Zealand.
> 
> It is cheaper to live in Japan? I do believe you!
> 
> I have to work in New Zealand for two years.


To answer your question you could not live on NZ$55,000

Until last July I worked part time earning NZ$ 48,000 & it was not sufficient for 2 almost retired people. We lived in mortgage free home.

Our monthly outgoings were greater than income they consisted of

$250 Power (averaged over 12 months) 
$150 Telephone & Broadband
$70 Sky TV
$70 Water
$150 Fuel
$20 Car road tax
$200 Car maintenance & services
$100 Insurance (House, contents & car)
$200 Council Rates
$450 Private Medical Insurance Hospital & Specialist only
$50 Dr visits not covered by health fund
$50 Pharmacy
$1500 Supermarket Food, Meat, Fish,Fruit, Veg, cleaning materials & occasional bottle cheap wine

Total $3,260 Month

VAT was 12.5% is is now 15% & is applied to everything you spend even FOOD! 

Wage $48,000 minus tax = $36,000 Annual

Work it out for yourself we never ate out, could not afford to & also no provision made for holidays or replacement household items.
With children costs would increase, School uniforms etc.

We managed by drawing on savings 
If you are going to live in Auckland rents & houses are more expensive than rest of NZ, Trade Me ? New Zealand online auctions and classifieds. Browse, buy and sell online on trademe.co.nz or Real Estate, Residential Property and Houses for Sale at Realestate.co.nz will give you an idea of the cost of homes & rents. Think the company has it's facts wrong or outdated.


----------



## anski

sdh080 said:


> Comparing Australia and NZ to Cyprus is hardly comparing like for like though is it?
> 
> Cyprus is pretty much set up for holidaymakers and retirees.


The only reason I compared it was to illustrate we could not live comfortably on x amount a month in Australia or NZ wheras for less than that amount in Cyprus we can live on less money, have nicer home, eat out also.

We are retired & trying to find best value for money & living standards for our fixed income pension without dipping in to our nest egg too much as we had to in Australia & New Zealand


----------



## sdh080

anski said:


> The only reason I compared it was to illustrate we could not live comfortably on x amount a month in Australia or NZ wheras for less than that amount in Cyprus we can live on less money, have nicer home, eat out also.
> 
> We are retired & trying to find best value for money & living standards for our fixed income pension without dipping in to our nest egg too much as we had to in Australia & New Zealand


Of course you can live on less money in Cyprus, the whole country is set up exactly for people like yourself.

I've been to Cyprus more times than I can remember, purely for a holiday mind you, I could never find a decent job or raise a family there though.


----------



## topcat83

anski said:


> $250 Power (averaged over 12 months)
> $150 Telephone & Broadband
> $70 Sky TV
> $70 Water
> $150 Fuel
> $20 Car road tax
> $200 Car maintenance & services
> $100 Insurance (House, contents & car)
> $200 Council Rates
> $450 Private Medical Insurance Hospital & Specialist only
> $50 Dr visits not covered by health fund
> $50 Pharmacy
> $1500 Supermarket Food, Meat, Fish,Fruit, Veg, cleaning materials & occasional bottle cheap wine
> 
> Total $3,260 Month


Wow - how do you manage to rack up bills that big??
Here's what we do (in a very similar situation, with a 3 bed house in a suburb of Aucland)

$125 Power (averaged over 12 months) 
$140 Telephone & Broadband (which we use a lot)
$0 Sky TV (we don't need it with a freeview box)
$50 Water
$100 Fuel (petrol) (Honda Jazz)
$20 Car road tax
$30 Car maintenance & services (about $300 per year!!)
$100 Insurance (House, contents & car) (I've left this alone as I get cheap insurance through my job)
$160 Council Rates
$ Private Medical Insurance Hospital & Specialist only (we don't use it - see below)
$35 Dr visits not covered by health fund (avg assuming 1 per month)
$9 Pharmacy (three prescriptions at $3 per prescription)
$200 Supermarket Food, Meat, Fish,Fruit, Veg, cleaning materials & more than occasional bottle cheap wine

Total approx $1,000 Month

Also worth saying that we don't stint ourselves - the heat pump is on mornings and evenings, and we have a spa pool that's on all summer. We definitely get through more than the odd bottle of wine!!

Needless to say we spend more than that, but on things we want to do!! Our indulgance is a small sports car, which I haven't included in the above costs, and a number of evenings out (pub quiz, social events etc)

Going back to medical insurance - we don't have it. And I'm sitting here typing this while sitting in Middlemore Hospital, Auckland, waiting for my husband to be admitted for heart surgery. He had a hernia op last year, on the public health service, and this one is too. We had a very short wait for both, and have nothing but praise for the service that he's received.

Last weeks appointment for example - he arrived at 1:15 pm, had an ECG, ultrasound, blood test and X-ray, AND saw the consultant twice (once at the beginning, and once at the end). The whole lot took 1.5 hours, and he was called into hospital within a week!


----------



## KiwiNomad

TC- $200 per month at the supermarket? For two people? What about cafe/lunch costs?


----------



## topcat83

KiwiNomad said:


> TC- $200 per month at the supermarket? For two people? What about cafe/lunch costs?


Oops - Freudian slip  That was supposed to be a week! So about $850-$900.

That puts it up to about $1600-$1700 a month (thought it was a bit low )

I didn't include eating out etc because Anski didn't and I wanted to compare like for like. We actually get through more than that but only because we do go out so much! Must say that we don't eat out much though - we usually eat at home.


----------



## KiwiNomad

Phew, I thoughtI must have had a really expensive Pak n Save!!!!


----------



## anski

topcat83 said:


> Wow - how do you manage to rack up bills that big??
> Here's what we do (in a very similar situation, with a 3 bed house in a suburb of Aucland)
> 
> $125 Power (averaged over 12 months)
> $140 Telephone & Broadband (which we use a lot)
> $0 Sky TV (we don't need it with a freeview box)
> $50 Water
> $100 Fuel (petrol) (Honda Jazz)
> $20 Car road tax
> $30 Car maintenance & services (about $300 per year!!)
> $100 Insurance (House, contents & car) (I've left this alone as I get cheap insurance through my job)
> $160 Council Rates
> $ Private Medical Insurance Hospital & Specialist only (we don't use it - see below)
> $35 Dr visits not covered by health fund (avg assuming 1 per month)
> $9 Pharmacy (three prescriptions at $3 per prescription)
> $200 Supermarket Food, Meat, Fish,Fruit, Veg, cleaning materials & more than occasional bottle cheap wine
> 
> Total approx $1,000 Month
> 
> Also worth saying that we don't stint ourselves - the heat pump is on mornings and evenings, and we have a spa pool that's on all summer. We definitely get through more than the odd bottle of wine!!
> 
> Needless to say we spend more than that, but on things we want to do!! Our indulgance is a small sports car, which I haven't included in the above costs, and a number of evenings out (pub quiz, social events etc)
> 
> Going back to medical insurance - we don't have it. And I'm sitting here typing this while sitting in Middlemore Hospital, Auckland, waiting for my husband to be admitted for heart surgery. He had a hernia op last year, on the public health service, and this one is too. We had a very short wait for both, and have nothing but praise for the service that he's received.
> 
> Last weeks appointment for example - he arrived at 1:15 pm, had an ECG, ultrasound, blood test and X-ray, AND saw the consultant twice (once at the beginning, and once at the end). The whole lot took 1.5 hours, and he was called into hospital within a week!


Our house had fully ducted central heating & temp was kept at 22c & heating was on for mostly 18 hours a day because of our lifestyle & my husband's poor health. Cold made his heart & severe arthritic conditions worse. (Now he sits in the sun in Cyprus & his health has improved.)
Private health insurance was a must & it rose from $250 a month to $450 when we left almost a year ago & would have gone up by massive amount as my husband had cardiac surgery which the fund paid out $60,000 for we were fully covered. Had we not had private heath insurance my husband would have been on a waiting list for his surgery & his surgeon said he would have died or would have been a poor candidate for his operation. New World for groceries is expensive & Pak n Save not much less We lived in Mission Bay & you pay according to where you live for conveniance. Had I shopped in cheaper areas the savings made would have dissappeared after taking into consideration the cost of fuel & time.
We ran 2 cars but not used great deal.
We almost never ate out could not afford it & would rather buy top quality piece of fish, meat or chicken at usual cost of $10 plus (to feed 2) rather than pay $28 -$35 for main course for 1 person in a restaurant. We found the meals at home to usually be better than eating out.
We also always had extra food in the event someone dropped in unexpected at meal times as was often the case.
We only ate quality fruit & veg, meat etc because of my husband's heart condition.
So I don't see much difference in our monthly costs apart from Medical, & Groceries. We did not purchase Freeview as no point with leaving NZ, local tv was terrible & Sky not that much better either.


----------



## topcat83

anski said:


> Our house had fully ducted central heating & temp was kept at 22c & heating was on for mostly 18 hours a day because of our lifestyle & my husband's poor health. Cold made his heart & severe arthritic conditions worse. (Now he sits in the sun in Cyprus & his health has improved.)
> Private health insurance was a must & it rose from $250 a month to $450 when we left almost a year ago & would have gone up by massive amount as my husband had cardiac surgery which the fund paid out $60,000 for we were fully covered. Had we not had private heath insurance my husband would have been on a waiting list for his surgery & his surgeon said he would have died or would have been a poor candidate for his operation. New World for groceries is expensive & Pak n Save not much less We lived in Mission Bay & you pay according to where you live for conveniance. Had I shopped in cheaper areas the savings made would have dissappeared after taking into consideration the cost of fuel & time.
> We ran 2 cars but not used great deal.
> We almost never ate out could not afford it & would rather buy top quality piece of fish, meat or chicken at usual cost of $10 plus (to feed 2) rather than pay $28 -$35 for main course for 1 person in a restaurant. We found the meals at home to usually be better than eating out.
> We also always had extra food in the event someone dropped in unexpected at meal times as was often the case.
> We only ate quality fruit & veg, meat etc because of my husband's heart condition.
> So I don't see much difference in our monthly costs apart from Medical, & Groceries. We did not purchase Freeview as no point with leaving NZ, local tv was terrible & Sky not that much better either.


I think your response probably answers why it cost so much for you to live over here!!

I've just come off the phone from my cousins wife (a Yorkshire lass) and we are both agreed that there is more to life than huge salaries. Her family is not endowed with large amounts of money. She would not dream of moving back to the UK. She reckons that for a family of 4 (2 growing kids of 11 and 14) it costs her about $220 per week at Pak'n'save.

Just to add to the medical side of things - my husband this week had a quadruple heart bypass - on the public health system. We have no complaints at all, about any of the three hospitals he's been in (well, maybe just the food and the guy snoring in the bed next to him ). He would not have received better health treatment if he had private medical insurance. Bottom line - if it's life threatening, then the public health system is excellent. If it's not life threatening (like the hernia he had last year) then even then the waiting list is not huge.


----------



## Ferrari

"Also, the housing in these countries has proper heating/airconditioning as needed but it's HORRENDOUS here as the high amount of sickness shows." Quoted from Chrisinnz.
How much of this is documented? Is the govt aware and doing anything about it?


----------



## anski

During our 8 year stint in NZ I was appalled at the homes we visited that had little or no heating as a result were very damp. Many times I would be pleased to get back to our comfortable wram dry house. As survey found that most NZ homes were below WHO standards in relation to warmth in the home (many were 18c or below in winter. Last year a scheme to insulate low income homes was implemented to help alleviate the many health problems arising from inadequate heating & insulation. It is a fact NZ has a very high incidence of Asthsma & other respiratory conditions & no wonder.


----------



## topcat83

Ferrari said:


> "Also, the housing in these countries has proper heating/airconditioning as needed but it's HORRENDOUS here as the high amount of sickness shows." Quoted from Chrisinnz.
> How much of this is documented? Is the govt aware and doing anything about it?


I think the answer is yes - the government does know, and that's why the new building regs are here now.

Also there are Government grants available to help people insulate their homes and install heat pumps etc..

We've seen locals attitudes change in the three and a half years we've been here - it used to be 'why do we need double glazing? It's not cold here - you just have to put another sweater on'. Now more and more Kiwis are seeing the benefits of warm, dry houses all year. It's a great place for heat pump engineers at the moment


----------



## topcat83

I'm now back in the UK for a while, and have just found an internet connection I can use. So I'll try and look in every now ant then...

I am currently looking at things in DIY/garden centres (namely Homebase)

Here's what I'm finding:

Paint - much cheaper in the UK, and you can get non-drip. What I'd give for non-drip paint in NZ - they look at you as if you're mad if you ask for it, and say 'But all paint drips'!

Rawlplugs - peanuts in the UK, a fortune in NZ. So take a couple of packs with you!

Plants - MUCH cheaper in NZ. I've just bought a 6-pack of petunias in Homebase (UK) for 3 GBP - in Bunnings (NZ) they'd be 1.24 NZD. I.e. the UK price was more than 4 times more expensive than NZ in a similar shop!

Garden tools - NZ is cheaper

I'll keep on adding things as I find them.....


----------



## Ferrari

Thanks Topcat! Keep them coming!


----------



## Darla.R

anski said:


> Hi, I am an Australia (Sydney) but lived for the last 8 years in Auckland NZ. Moved to Cyprus in September & have to say it is way cheaper than either Au or NZ.
> 
> Red capsicums in New World Eastridge (I lived in Mission Bay) were $14,95 kg here they are Equiv of $3 kg just 1 example. Nearly all veg & fruit same or much cheaper. Pork very much cheaper & chicken, beef & NZ lamb all cheaper than NZ. Also GST is charged on everything in NZ even your groceries 12.5% & talk of raising it to 15%.
> 
> Had private health insurance $500 for married couple retirement age & goes up every year.
> Power bill we had combined electric/ gas with Mercury for 3 bedroom house cooking & hot water & central heating all gas. Total costs for power a year $2,600
> Eating out is expensive, clothing cheaper.
> For us if we continued living there in retirement would have meant topping up our pensions with savings in order to live very modest lifestyle & we lived in our own home mortgage free.
> Here we have money left over each month.
> NZ is pretty but so are lots of other places in the world & we have made more friends here in 5 months than we did in 8 years in NZ. Travel from Au or NZ is expensive also. Think carefully before you make the move.


Good advice Anski.

GST in New Zealand did rise to 15% but this was supposed to have been offset by increases in benefits and allowances

Benefits and allowances up 2pc to offset GST | Stuff.co.nz


----------



## anski

Darla.R said:


> Good advice Anski.
> 
> GST in New Zealand did rise to 15% but this was supposed to have been offset by increases in benefits and allowances
> 
> Benefits and allowances up 2pc to offset GST | Stuff.co.nz



That post is hardly relevant, it was a statement I posted about a situation almost 2 years ago.

Living in 2 different European countries during the last 2 years, I can tell you that the true cost of living is not always as clear cut.

Some things are cheaper, some dearer, some unobtainable, & some I no longer buy because they are inferior quality.
I have kept a detailed spreadsheet of expenses over the last 2 years and it is surprising to see the differences. 

I have come to realise that NZ was not so expensive after all especially when you take into consideration the standard of living we enjoyed at the time.

I do not spend as much on incidentals as I did in NZ,simply because there is limited shopping available here, so the days of driving to a shopping mall & impulse buying no longer happen. I do not buy clothes here either as they are not to my liking.

In Europe we do not have the protection of health cover & medication is a very expensive monthly expenditure. You can buy medication over the counter here without a doctor's prescription.
On one occasion I had to run around 8 different pharmacy's to get a certain medication.
So much as I love Europe for some things, there are other aspects which make me realise life was easier in NZ.


----------



## Darla.R

I think the argument about whether it's expensive or not is irrelevant, it's the balance of outgoings to income that is the deciding factor.

Can you post your spreadsheet Anski, I think a lot of people may find it useful.


----------



## topcat83

anski said:


> That post is hardly relevant, it was a statement I posted about a situation almost 2 years ago.
> 
> Living in 2 different European countries during the last 2 years, I can tell you that the true cost of living is not always as clear cut.
> 
> Some things are cheaper, some dearer, some unobtainable, & some I no longer buy because they are inferior quality.
> I have kept a detailed spreadsheet of expenses over the last 2 years and it is surprising to see the differences.
> 
> I have come to realise that NZ was not so expensive after all especially when you take into consideration the standard of living we enjoyed at the time........


And after looking at the cost of things in Canada, I don't find it so expensive over here either. Fuel is cheaper, and some other electrical goods.

And it is a real pain to have to add the 'Regional tax' onto everything. Add to that 'between 10 to 20% tip' in restaurants and bars (and if it's less than 15% you're considered stingy) and the cost really adds up. I love the fact that tipping in NZ is not expected. I mentioned to one hotel receptionists that staff should be paid a wage that didn't mean they relied on tips to earn a decent living, and was met with a very sincere 'Oh I so agree'


----------



## Darla.R

topcat83 said:


> And after looking at the cost of things in Canada, I don't find it so expensive over here either. Fuel is cheaper, and some other electrical goods.
> 
> And it is a real pain to have to add the 'Regional tax' onto everything. Add to that 'between 10 to 20% tip' in restaurants and bars (and if it's less than 15% you're considered stingy) and the cost really adds up. I love the fact that tipping in NZ is not expected. I mentioned to one hotel receptionists that staff should be paid a wage that didn't mean they relied on tips to earn a decent living, and was met with a very sincere 'Oh I so agree'


I've always tipped, regardless of which country I'm in, it makes no difference to me.

Everyone deserves a decent day's pay for a decent day's work. 

People in the service industry earn at or below the minimum wage and I always like to reward good service regardless of what I'm expected, or not expected, to do


----------



## carosapien

anski said:


> That post is hardly relevant, it was a statement I posted about a situation almost 2 years ago.
> 
> Living in 2 different European countries during the last 2 years, I can tell you that the true cost of living is not always as clear cut.
> 
> Some things are cheaper, some dearer, some unobtainable, & some I no longer buy because they are inferior quality.
> I have kept a detailed spreadsheet of expenses over the last 2 years and it is surprising to see the differences.
> 
> I have come to realise that NZ was not so expensive after all especially when you take into consideration the standard of living we enjoyed at the time.
> 
> I do not spend as much on incidentals as I did in NZ,simply because there is limited shopping available here, so the days of driving to a shopping mall & impulse buying no longer happen. I do not buy clothes here either as they are not to my liking.
> 
> In Europe we do not have the protection of health cover & medication is a very expensive monthly expenditure. You can buy medication over the counter here without a doctor's prescription.
> On one occasion I had to run around 8 different pharmacy's to get a certain medication.
> So much as I love Europe for some things, there are other aspects which make me realise life was easier in NZ.


Now that you're living back in New Zealand what's your opinion about living costs Anski? 

Have they changed much in the time you were away?


----------



## anski

carosapien said:


> Now that you're living back in New Zealand what's your opinion about living costs Anski?
> 
> Have they changed much in the time you were away?


Hard to answer really, I only came back for 9 months & presently I am in USA for the next 3 months & can say I was really amazed at the price of groceries here particularly unhealthy food! It is no wonder there are so many seriously obese people in the US.

Just a few prices for comparison between NZ & USA

Gallon of milk $3.27, McDonalds meal Angus burger, fries & coffee was $8.29 & I have to say I never normally NEVER eat McDonalds but they are the only food outlets at many of the Smithsonian's. However I was impressed with the burger it had big pieces of real lettuce etc, it actually tasted good & looked healthy, not like the ones I have seen served up in NZ. It was also made to order & looked exactly like the picture displayed!

A really nice loaf of bread (artisan with lots of grain) 2 for $5
A whole cooked take away Chicken on special for $5.99 
Large cakes, freezers full of convenience meals, ice creams etc are ridiculously cheap! AND the choices go on & on. At the moment there must be 500 different flavours of chips yet they are offering $10,000 to come up with a new flavour!

19 Smithsonian museums free admission. Metro cheap to ride & fast & efficient service.

Pharmacy items are cheap 400 tablets Naproxen Sodium (Pain Relief) were less than $10 in NZ could only buy less than 20 for same amount.

2 years supply of low dose aspirin $8 - in NZ 1 month costs about $12 or more

In NZ Lithium AA batteries 2 cost $25 recently- in US 4 for $8
A certain L'Oreal hair product $29 in NZ- here $9

Nail polish NZ$25 identical brand here $5.50 & purchased in very upmarket boutique place!

Paint $35 for large pail here looked like 10 litres. In NZ recently paid $175 for similar!

NZ is not a cheap country especially when 15% GST is added to everything we eat & everything else.
My house rates that were $1,000 in 2001 are now almost $3,000 + GST

I think the GST should be removed from healthy food, but unless there is a revolt from the masses the Government will just keep raking it in.


----------



## anski

kaljames said:


> Have you checked out Costco yet in the USA?


Yes, shopped there many times over the years,

They are now in Australia, but I doubt if we will ever get Costco in NZ, they won't even let Ikea open a store.


----------



## Song_Si

IKEA - not enough money or people in NZ according to Cebas, the Australian owners of the NZ franchise; freight costs must be a factor too, shipping comparatively small amounts of stock so far to a limited market not economical.



> *Perth-based Cebas is the Ikea franchise holder for Western Australia and South Australia and holds the rights to open New Zealand's first branch.*
> 
> He says their reluctance to open here is due to the unsettled international economy and the small New Zealand market.
> 
> "The fundamentals are all market movement in terms of retail activity have been put on the backburner for a while until people become more confident about the economy - and that's not the domestic economy that's the international economy."
> source


----------



## anski

kaljames said:


> I am fortunate that there are 2 Costco's within 10 minutes of my new house; no Ikea though :-(


Your new house in NZ & Costco's or have you forgotten to change your details?


----------



## anski

Song_Si said:


> IKEA - not enough money or people in NZ according to Cebas, the Australian owners of the NZ franchise; freight costs must be a factor too, shipping comparatively small amounts of stock so far to a limited market not economical.



You know I just think that remark is BULL

When I lived in Tenerife ( Canary Islands) we had one of the best Ikea stores I have ever visited. Amazing the store made profit given it's remote location, small island population of less than 900,000 & 25% unemployment.

Another example is Cyprus another remote island situated completely surrounded by the Middle East & also a population 800,000 & a divided country. Their store did well, had a delivery & assembly service all over the Southern part of Cyprus.

There are now people on Trademe reselling items specially imported into NZ & people are prepared to pay an extra 25%

If Ikea was to open a store in NZ they would be amazed at their sales.


----------



## Guest

Closed shop comes to mind as I don't think the NZ ones would like the competition.

Perhaps Ikea could share the shipping costs with Lidl.


----------



## topcat83

My understanding is that Ikea have been investigating areas where they would be allowed to put a large warehouse, but the local councils keep on putting the stops on it due to the extra traffic that would be generated in the surrounding area.

In some ways, I'm not unhappy. I actually don't like Ikea very much. But I do realise that I'm in a minority.


----------



## Guest

I'm sure it will happen one day, perhaps a forward thinking Council would benefit from
the extra trade generated by a large Ikea. 

Just had a look at the price of paints here (after reading another post) I am going
for a brick built house and one with plastc coated double glazing.

Lidl 5l of Woodstain £9.99. Homebase Crown Emulsion 10l £27.99.

I know I am living here, but after only 7 weeks I can't stop myself from comparing
prices.

I'll get better after a few months.


----------



## Weta

Higgy said:


> Lidl 5l of Woodstain £9.99. Homebase Crown Emulsion 10l £27.99.
> 
> I know I am living here, but after only 7 weeks I can't stop myself from comparing
> prices.
> 
> I'll get better after a few months.


It will take a while to recover from the shock at the price of paint 

$185 for 10L of Dulux Emulsion and then some for the addition of colour and mixing.


----------



## anski

Higgy said:


> I'm sure it will happen one day, perhaps a forward thinking Council would benefit from
> the extra trade generated by a large Ikea.
> 
> Just had a look at the price of paints here (after reading another post) I am going
> for a brick built house and one with plastc coated double glazing.
> 
> Lidl 5l of Woodstain £9.99. Homebase Crown Emulsion 10l £27.99.
> 
> I know I am living here, but after only 7 weeks I can't stop myself from comparing
> prices.
> 
> I'll get better after a few months.


You'll get used to it like the rest of us.

When we first arrived in 2001 Kowhai (the Roof Paint people) had a shop at Onehunga & they sold Trade Quality paint which you could buy in several qualities I remember we bought the best at the time I think it was $70 10 litres but much cheaper than Dulux or Resene.

The interior walls we pained with that paint are still good, the other rooms we painted with other brands have been painted several times since ,


----------



## Guest

Now this is a good deal -- Chiefs V Sharks 1930hrs Sat 4th Aug from only $25 !!!

There are cheaper things in NZ you just have to look harder.


----------



## carosapien

anski said:


> You'll get used to it like the rest of us.
> 
> When we first arrived in 2001 Kowhai (the Roof Paint people) had a shop at Onehunga & they sold Trade Quality paint which you could buy in several qualities I remember we bought the best at the time I think it was $70 10 litres but much cheaper than Dulux or Resene.
> 
> The interior walls we pained with that paint are still good, the other rooms we painted with other brands have been painted several times since ,


I don't think you ever get used to the price of things once you're earning New Zealand dollars and having to make a little go a long way especially when there's winter fuel bills to pay.


----------



## walshdon

Here is my comparison of what I have found since moving here five weeks ago from uk.

In NZD

Car Insurance. UK $1000 in NZ $500 for fully comp
Rent UK $1100 NZ $2000 per month

Food bill extra $50 per week

Not had any utility bills yet but will let you know

Tax on car UK $ 480 NZ $ 300

Petrol UK $ 3.00 NZ $ 2.12 per litre

Leather boots UK $ 120 NZ $ 220

Council Tax UK $220 NZ $ 0 per month (rental so landlord pays it)

Sky TV UK $ 80 NZ $ 100 per month inc movies

Broadband 80gb UK $ 14.00 NZ $ 100 per month

So looks like you win some you lose some. 

You have to shop around for the best price no go compare websites really here. I have found that Warehouse & Briscoes Good bit like our Wilkinsons. 

I prefer Countdown supermarket to pack n save, don't like having to pack my own things like kwiksaves used to be. Plus massive trolleys and mega busy on a weekend. 

Food is more expensive but quality is much better especially when eating out.


----------



## anski

walshdon said:


> I prefer Countdown supermarket to pack n save, don't like having to pack my own things like kwiksaves used to be. Plus massive trolleys and mega busy on a weekend.


If you a doing a weekly shop the difference in prices will be apparent. In countless surveys Pak'n Save win as cheapest.
The coffee I buy is $2 cheaper at PaknSave compared to New World etc. I don't mind doing my own packing I take my own bags anyway (to help the planet) & save a bundle over a year.

Weekends & after school or work are always the busiest times. If you can go during the day or later in the evening sometimes the shops are almost deserted.


----------



## carosapien

walshdon said:


> Here is my comparison of what I have found since moving here five weeks ago from uk.
> 
> In NZD
> 
> Car Insurance. UK $1000 in NZ $500 for fully comp
> Rent UK $1100 NZ $2000 per month
> 
> Food bill extra $50 per week
> 
> Not had any utility bills yet but will let you know
> 
> Tax on car UK $ 480 NZ $ 300
> 
> Petrol UK $ 3.00 NZ $ 2.12 per litre
> 
> Leather boots UK $ 120 NZ $ 220
> 
> Council Tax UK $220 NZ $ 0 per month (rental so landlord pays it)
> 
> Sky TV UK $ 80 NZ $ 100 per month inc movies
> 
> Broadband 80gb UK $ 14.00 NZ $ 100 per month
> 
> So looks like you win some you lose some.
> 
> You have to shop around for the best price no go compare websites really here. I have found that Warehouse & Briscoes Good bit like our Wilkinsons.
> 
> I prefer Countdown supermarket to pack n save, don't like having to pack my own things like kwiksaves used to be. Plus massive trolleys and mega busy on a weekend.
> 
> Food is more expensive but quality is much better especially when eating out.


That's a big difference in the rent there, almost double and you're spending more on food too. Let us know how your utility bills go.


----------



## escapedtonz

walshdon said:


> Here is my comparison of what I have found since moving here five weeks ago from uk.
> 
> In NZD
> 
> Car Insurance. UK $1000 in NZ $500 for fully comp
> Rent UK $1100 NZ $2000 per month
> 
> Food bill extra $50 per week
> 
> Not had any utility bills yet but will let you know
> 
> Tax on car UK $ 480 NZ $ 300
> 
> Petrol UK $ 3.00 NZ $ 2.12 per litre
> 
> Leather boots UK $ 120 NZ $ 220
> 
> Council Tax UK $220 NZ $ 0 per month (rental so landlord pays it)
> 
> Sky TV UK $ 80 NZ $ 100 per month inc movies
> 
> Broadband 80gb UK $ 14.00 NZ $ 100 per month
> 
> So looks like you win some you lose some.
> 
> You have to shop around for the best price no go compare websites really here. I have found that Warehouse & Briscoes Good bit like our Wilkinsons.
> 
> I prefer Countdown supermarket to pack n save, don't like having to pack my own things like kwiksaves used to be. Plus massive trolleys and mega busy on a weekend.
> 
> Food is more expensive but quality is much better especially when eating out.


Hi,
We've been in NZ 5 months now and here's our take on living costs......

Car insurance - UK $1200 / annum, NZ $600 / annum comprehensive cover 2 adults.

Fuel - UK $3 / litre, NZ $2 (always use a supermarket voucher to reduce the cost slightly).

Road Tax - UK $800 / annum, NZ $280 / annum.

Rent - UK $2000 / month, NZ $3800 / month.

Weekly food shop - extra $50-$100.

Essentials like over counter medicines, paracetamol, etc - at least double the cost of UK.
Same with shampoo, BO spray, razors etc. you really have to shop around to find the best prices.

Same story with clothing, shoes or housewares. If you shop in high street stores generally double the price of the UK but all you do is wait for the sales or shop at Kmart or The Warehouse etc which is like UK supermarket or primark etc stuff.

Electric / Gas - UK $300 / month, NZ $360 / month although it is winter so hoping this comes down!!!

Water & Wastewater - UK $70 / month, Wellington $free / month.

Council Tax - UK $500 / month, Wellington $free / month.

Having your bins emptied - UK $free / annum (paid for with Council Tax), NZ $250 / annum (private contract).

Sky TV family package + sports - UK $85 / month, NZ $75 / month.

Landline & unlimited broadband with caller display & voicemail - UK $75 / month (broadband was free with mobile phone contract), NZ $130 / month with only 40gb data maximum.
Both include call costs. We phone UK a lot which is double cost of local calls.

iPhone mobile phone contract - UK $70 / month (which included unlimited home broadband & 750mb mobile data), NZ $40 / month (no free broadband & 1.1gb mobile data).

Public transport I'd say is half the UK cost.

So yeah it's all swings & roundabouts.


----------



## mia5

Hi there , 
Thanks for the information its really helpful . I'll wait more info 
Michelle


----------



## Krazyspence

I am finding all these comparisons very helpful too! 

As im impatient to get over to NZ I have been looking at random things (rent, bills, shipping, broadband, mobile, landlines etc..) and have found a deal that says it will provide the broadband, mobile and landline for $100 a month.. reading the comparisons above I am now doubting that!

Its from telecom.co.nz and its their 'total home mobile' package.. can someone more 'in the know' than me see if iv missed something glaringly obvious?  

(link : Total Home Mobile - Packages - Telecom NZ Ltd )


----------



## topcat83

Krazyspence said:


> I am finding all these comparisons very helpful too!
> 
> As im impatient to get over to NZ I have been looking at random things (rent, bills, shipping, broadband, mobile, landlines etc..) and have found a deal that says it will provide the broadband, mobile and landline for $100 a month.. reading the comparisons above I am now doubting that!
> 
> Its from telecom.co.nz and its their 'total home mobile' package.. can someone more 'in the know' than me see if iv missed something glaringly obvious?
> 
> (link : Total Home Mobile - Packages - Telecom NZ Ltd )


It's correct - we have one of the larger download allowance packages - mainly because we don't find 40Gb to be enough!
You'll probably have to buy your phone though.


----------



## escapedtonz

Krazyspence said:


> I am finding all these comparisons very helpful too!
> 
> As im impatient to get over to NZ I have been looking at random things (rent, bills, shipping, broadband, mobile, landlines etc..) and have found a deal that says it will provide the broadband, mobile and landline for $100 a month.. reading the comparisons above I am now doubting that!
> 
> Its from telecom.co.nz and its their 'total home mobile' package.. can someone more 'in the know' than me see if iv missed something glaringly obvious?
> 
> (link : Total Home Mobile - Packages - Telecom NZ Ltd )


No you're right $99 a month for landline, broadband (40gb) and mobile phone line rental if you sign up for a 12 month contract and you will have to provide own mobile phone or purchase one off Telecom.
Not a bad deal, however after comparing mobile phone networks you may find Telecom comes out the worst of the three. Most expensive to call landlines, mobiles and international than any other and you may also need more than the one mobile ? 

We needed 2 so we steered away from the deals and just bought 2 pay as u go micro sims from 2degrees whilst still in UK for iPhones then upgraded to contract when we'd been here a week or two.
It meant we already had our NZ mobile numbers to give out b4 we left and could give the numbers out to family etc.

We went with a landline/broadband/sky tv package from Vodafone after much research. Not really any cheaper just get it all on the one bill instead of 2 or 3.


----------



## ClemClan

escapedtonz said:


> Hi,
> We've been in NZ 5 months now and here's our take on living costs......
> 
> Car insurance - UK $1200 / annum, NZ $600 / annum comprehensive cover 2 adults.
> 
> Fuel - UK $3 / litre, NZ $2 (always use a supermarket voucher to reduce the cost slightly).
> 
> Road Tax - UK $800 / annum, NZ $280 / annum.
> 
> Rent - UK $2000 / month, NZ $3800 / month.
> 
> Weekly food shop - extra $50-$100.
> 
> Essentials like over counter medicines, paracetamol, etc - at least double the cost of UK.
> Same with shampoo, BO spray, razors etc. you really have to shop around to find the best prices.
> 
> Same story with clothing, shoes or housewares. If you shop in high street stores generally double the price of the UK but all you do is wait for the sales or shop at Kmart or The Warehouse etc which is like UK supermarket or primark etc stuff.
> 
> Electric / Gas - UK $300 / month, NZ $360 / month although it is winter so hoping this comes down!!!
> 
> Water & Wastewater - UK $70 / month, Wellington $free / month.
> 
> Council Tax - UK $500 / month, Wellington $free / month.
> 
> Having your bins emptied - UK $free / annum (paid for with Council Tax), NZ $250 / annum (private contract).
> 
> Sky TV family package + sports - UK $85 / month, NZ $75 / month.
> 
> Landline & unlimited broadband with caller display & voicemail - UK $75 / month (broadband was free with mobile phone contract), NZ $130 / month with only 40gb data maximum.
> Both include call costs. We phone UK a lot which is double cost of local calls.
> 
> iPhone mobile phone contract - UK $70 / month (which included unlimited home broadband & 750mb mobile data), NZ $40 / month (no free broadband & 1.1gb mobile data).
> 
> Public transport I'd say is half the UK cost.
> 
> So yeah it's all swings & roundabouts.



Hi there, you're off to a good start with your summarisation of NZ living costs. I just wanted to enquire about the cost you put for Gas/elec in UK - 300 pounds a month - WOW, was that for a pretty big house or have prices rocketed? Five years ago we paid an average of 100 pounds a month for elec and gas for a three bedroomed house. 

NZ power bill will come down during the better seasons and will rise during winter anywhere from a $100 to $150 extra a month. And you paying some really high rent there at $3800 per month!

However, I do think that although you can make comparisons from NZ dollar to UK to weigh up whether you're paying more or less here than the UK, it doesn't always work out to be the best way as you have to take in to consideration your income in NZ dollars. After a while it becomes irrelevant of how much it is in GBP because your salary is NZD and therefore how much it would cost in the UK becomes irrelevant. 

Best of luck in your new life


----------



## escapedtonz

ClemClan said:


> Hi there, you're off to a good start with your summarisation of NZ living costs. I just wanted to enquire about the cost you put for Gas/elec in UK - 300 pounds a month - WOW, was that for a pretty big house or have prices rocketed? Five years ago we paid an average of 100 pounds a month for elec and gas for a three bedroomed house.
> 
> NZ power bill will come down during the better seasons and will rise during winter anywhere from a $100 to $150 extra a month. And you paying some really high rent there at $3800 per month!
> 
> However, I do think that although you can make comparisons from NZ dollar to UK to weigh up whether you're paying more or less here than the UK, it doesn't always work out to be the best way as you have to take in to consideration your income in NZ dollars. After a while it becomes irrelevant of how much it is in GBP because your salary is NZD and therefore how much it would cost in the UK becomes irrelevant.
> 
> Best of luck in your new life


Hi, 
No the summary of costs was in equivalent NZ$ - we were paying £144 a month dual fuel so around NZ$300 on a big 5 bed house and that also included a private supply fee for the gas as we lived on a private unadopted estate where a 3rd party owned the gas pipeline.

Yeah we are paying very high rent here - my fault as I wanted us to rent a big house within cycling distance of the city and one big enough for family and friends to stay in when visiting.
We just couldn't find anything decent and big enough in the areas we wanted to live for our budget so had to increase it.
With hindsight we were a bit naive and didn't completely understand the law with regards to being a tenant here. Was a bit of a rush trying to find somewhere with our temporary accommodation rental end date looming.
We wish we had looked further out of Wellington to give us more choice & you do get more for your money. 
Since signing up to a contract we have found other properties further out that we would rent for less dollars but hey ho not much we can do about it now.

Yeah I agree with the comparisons but its purpose is to give the forum an idea of costs using the simple 1/2 rule for UK migrants to turn dollars into pounds. 
In reality it has cost us more as we got a rubbish exchange rate when transferring money from UK - 1.86 to the pound and I earn approx 30% less here for a job with more responsibility.

I don't agree that cost comparisons become irrelevant after a while. Maybe they would if we completely severed all ties with the UK but we still spend a lot of money in the UK via Internet shopping etc as it is so much more value for money even with the shipping costs and risk of paying GST on any goods. We still have an income in the UK from rent so the comparisons will continue for many years to come I'm sure.


----------



## ClemClan

escapedtonz said:


> Hi,
> No the summary of costs was in equivalent NZ$ - we were paying £144 a month dual fuel so around NZ$300 on a big 5 bed house and that also included a private supply fee for the gas as we lived on a private unadopted estate where a 3rd party owned the gas pipeline.
> 
> Yeah we are paying very high rent here - my fault as I wanted us to rent a big house within cycling distance of the city and one big enough for family and friends to stay in when visiting.
> We just couldn't find anything decent and big enough in the areas we wanted to live for our budget so had to increase it.
> With hindsight we were a bit naive and didn't completely understand the law with regards to being a tenant here. Was a bit of a rush trying to find somewhere with our temporary accommodation rental end date looming.
> We wish we had looked further out of Wellington to give us more choice & you do get more for your money.
> Since signing up to a contract we have found other properties further out that we would rent for less dollars but hey ho not much we can do about it now.
> 
> Yeah I agree with the comparisons but its purpose is to give the forum an idea of costs using the simple 1/2 rule for UK migrants to turn dollars into pounds.
> In reality it has cost us more as we got a rubbish exchange rate when transferring money from UK - 1.86 to the pound and I earn approx 30% less here for a job with more responsibility.
> 
> I don't agree that cost comparisons become irrelevant after a while. Maybe they would if we completely severed all ties with the UK but we still spend a lot of money in the UK via Internet shopping etc as it is so much more value for money even with the shipping costs and risk of paying GST on any goods. We still have an income in the UK from rent so the comparisons will continue for many years to come I'm sure.


Hi - yes, sure if you still have an income in the UK etc then it would be relevant and that makes sense. For the ones that don't, such as ourselves it does then become irrelevant when you've severed all ties and your income is NZ based only, however I do shop online too and order from the UK, but pay in NZD and this is for the quality as well as being cheaper. And if we purchase sale items in the UK and pay NZD we're still getting a good price. You do have to be careful of the GST, but at least you're aware of that. 

I understand what you're saying about the rent and it sounds quite similar to us over five years ago when we came here and paid epic rent payments, luckily we bought a house so it didn't go on for too long. 

Unfortunately wages are lower and it's a shame about the exchange rate - it's worked well for some and not for others. It's been pretty dismal for a few years now, let's hope it gets better over the coming year or so.


----------



## Song_Si

The following is one of a series of eight articles about different people's current lifestyle in NZ - link here
I though this one was the most relevant, with an ex-NZer and Dutch partner moving to Auckland after 17 years in London. 

*****

*THE RETURNING KIWI*

After 17 years in London, it was time to come home. The city so appealing to Emily Swan when she'd arrived in her 20s wasn't the place she wanted to raise a child.

So in 2010 Swan, her Dutch-born partner and their daughter Belle crossed the globe to set up home in Auckland.

The clean air, the beaches, the family support - all have been just as expected. What was unexpected was that the antipodean good life would be so pricey. "We were delighted to be home. But we've been really taken aback by how expensive it is," Emily says.

Emily, 38 works in media and her partner is in hospitality. They earn $130,000 a year between them. They have a mortgage on a two-bedroom house in central Freemans Bay, which costs them more than their London rent, (and which they bought only with help from Emily's mother).

Emily's salary is 33% lower than in the UK, but she find utilities extremely dear. "Gas, water, electricity - we pay each month what we paid for each quarter in London."

In London, broadband was free with her cellphone contract. Food was cheap: last week own-brand supermarket milk was priced 70% higher here than in the UK, and bread 50% higher. Cheaper petrol and childcare don't balance the extra costs.

Swan is paid monthly, her partner weekly, and "three out of four weeks we get down to cents in the bank before payday. "My daughter was doing swimming lessons, but we've stopped - we haven't the funds."

Belle is three, but tall for her age, and has almost outgrown a cot-bed meant to last till she was five. "I'm thinking **** - I'm going to have to buy her a new bed. I'll have to do it on hire purchase."

Luxuries Swan had grown used to - especially dining out - are out of the question.

"Sometimes I look at my peers, and feel like poor relations. We don't measure our happiness by our things. It's very much about our child and her quality of life, and we have that. But it's not how we thought it was going to be."

Does Swan appreciate that with that income and a house, many Kiwis would see her as well-off?

"Yes! The average household income is what, $30,000? Crazy. But then a lot of people are sending their kids to school without breakfast. We are grateful for what we've got."

And yet . . . "I look at my age and think, I'm nearly 40 and I'm still living from pay-cheque to pay-cheque. What do I pass on to the next generation? Will I ever pay my mortgage off? I do feel like I've f---ed up somewhere along the way.

While she wasn't always sensible with money in the past, she had a "bloody good time", and she has the mortgage now. "I'm happy with the way round I did it."

Emily and her partner would like to have another child, but don't feel they could afford to live on one income, and "I don't feel anyone else should have to pay for that in terms of state support."

She doesn't regret leaving London. The other day she had a do in town. Two minutes after leaving she was picking up her daughter from her mum's house, and Belle was in bed 15 minutes later.

"I love that. Life here is much easier. That's worth it."


----------

